# Incomer On Its Way



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just snagged this from another place   

Pic pinched from that place h34r: (apologies to seller, just rather chuffed that's all):-


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Just snagged this from another place
> 
> Pic pinched from that place h34r: (apologies to seller, just rather chuffed that's all):-


That looks a beauty Griff - I look forward to seeing some more pics when it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice catch ,i love those i have a 6309 with a 6105 dial in it that does me for now i could never afford the real thing .they are so popular at the minute scwf is awash with topics and folk selling its bonkers.

very nice catch enjoy it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Griff, its a great watch in great condition....

But...... Bloody hell you paid a lot for it


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks very clean m8. Very nice.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow its that one from 1972 isnt it ,i looked at that because its my birth year but you did pay alot of money for it .so why is it so special then?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well..................I decided it was worth it



> Well I think it is special. After much deliberation, I have decided to sell my Seiko 6105-8119 dating from 1972. Most of you will know this watch as it belonged to Duncan. I have only owned it for a few weeks and would prefer it if someone would buy it and enjoy wearing it, instead of it sitting in my watch box.
> 
> *I am guessing this is one of the finest 6105 available for sale at this time*. It was all original until a double domed sapphire was fitted, but the original (mint) crystal is included and can be fitted prior to shipping if need be. *The dial on this watch is mint* and the lume is a nice light cream colour that also matches the hand and bezel dot lume. The hands and bezel insert are also mint. The case is in truly excellent condition and case seals have been replaced. A NOS bezel and insert has been fitted and it clicks as if it was new. A NOS crown is with Jack Alexyon at present getting a new seal fitted and will be included in this sale. The crown locks as it should and the crown click pin is as new. This watch is currently running to +2 seconds a day which is amazing for a 37 year old watch.
> 
> ...


I think its a bit off telling me about what I paid for it, and I'm not impressed!!!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a beauty Griff, enjoy it


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry griff no offence meant .its a really nice example well done.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, I was logged in as Alyson there...

No offence meant at all Griff, no doubting its a great example of a great watch, enjoy it .....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Griff it is a stunner,and i think you paid its current worth,cant see it losing value only gaining.These watches are a sound investment when in this kind of condition.Welcome to the club


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, and I think your post unlike one or two, needs no moderating regarding its value   ,

I weighed it up and I came to the conclusion you referred to


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Griff said:


> Thanks, and I think your post unlike one or two, needs no moderating regarding its value   ,
> 
> I weighed it up and I came to the conclusion you referred to


Enjoy it Griff...

It has a new ( NOS ) bezel & insert, NOS crown, NOS seconds hand, new crystal, new crystal gasket, new caseback gasket and a perfect dial & hands ,,,,,,,,I refinished the case on this 3 weeks ago. The movement is a joy to behold - it looks like new !!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, that's good to know.  I'm just sorry that there was some comment about what I paid for it, but with the knowledge about the watch I'm happy with the deal I got, and consider it to be something to be enjoyed and that it will be a good investment too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Griff, why are you sorry that there was comment about what you paid for it?

No one said it wasnt worth it to you, your happy with what you paid, thats great, the fact remains that what you paid was the most Ive ever seen for a 6105 in any condition, therefore you did pay a lot of money for it, are you denying its a lot? Why do you think Im making a negative comment?

There is a lot more discussions about the watch and the price on TZ, you dont seem to be making your feelings known there....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Do I need to answer to you about what I say on TZ!!! :blink:

The comment about what I paid at least implied I paid too much for it 

Maybe a little *self moderation* is in order would you say  :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i wasnt having a go at the price you paid im amazed at the prices of these watches in general.

what i am amazed at is this one has had so much work done on it ,its hardly original is it .all the hype surrounding these is being driven by the previous owner of this watch ,and funnily enough he's displaying another in exactly the same condition as this one on scwf.

im with jase on this one the most ive seen paid for a minter is 300 tops ,and obviously we are not the only ones stunned as theres a thread on tz too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i wasnt having a go at the price you paid im amazed at the prices of these watches in general.
> 
> what i am amazed at is this one has had so much work done on it ,its hardly original is it .all the hype surrounding these is being driven by the previous owner of this watch ,and funnily enough he's displaying another in exactly the same condition as this one on scwf.
> 
> im with jase on this one the most ive seen paid for a minter is 300 tops ,and obviously we are not the only ones stunned as theres a thread on tz too.


And you too, *by at least implication*, are saying I paid too much!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i wasnt having a go at the price you paid im amazed at the prices of these watches in general.
> ...


youre signiture says moderation in bugger all so what it should say is moderation in bugger all unless it concerns me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

signature 

Dont you just love it when it starts to get personal :lol:

The fact is that I posted the thread in interest of the watch.

And the fact is I didn't appreciate an implication at least that I paid too much for it 



> Manners Timothy...manners!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> signature
> 
> Dont you just love it when it starts to get personal :lol:
> 
> ...


Worth every penny Griff ,i looked and drooled and you wont find better great buy :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont see why you are so defensive about the price mate ,whats the difference between us saying or just looking in the tz sc. people are going to find out and its up to that person to decide what its worth and im not alone in thinking this was a little high .

if it had box papers hang tags never been worn in original condition then yeah worth a grand ,but one that has been put together then polished up im not sure personally .

now back to my original point can someone please explain why this watch went for so much money because if thats the going rate im going to buy this one and easily double my money because i dont see much difference personally.380120211120.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Self-moderate what?

Do you want a discussion about your watch or do you just want people to post what you want to hear?

My personal opinion is that you paid too much, I would be happy to discuss why and would happily listen to why you disagree but If you would rather not then fine, Ill keep out of it.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw it straight away too as it's my birth-year (despite what Paul says about birth-year watches  ) but alas waaaaaay too rich for me! - congratulations Griff that is an absolute beaut!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Self-moderate what?
> 
> Do you want a discussion about your watch or do you just want people to post what you want to hear?
> 
> My personal opinion is that you paid too much, I would be happy to discuss why and would happily listen to why you disagree but If you would rather not then fine, Ill keep out of it.


I think j111dja knows a lot more about Seikos than you, and I know he is respected, is truthful, and is honest, and is fair.

I believe him more than you as to a fair valuation of this particular watch, and I am convinced it was a good deal

Do you expect someone to be pleased when they are rudely told "you have paid too much for it"

Do you tell buyers of a DN they have paid too much at Â£1500!!??


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

"Say I paid too much for this watch again...say it...SAY IT!"


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Griff, however much you paid for it, it doesn't detract from the fact that it's one of the best examples of a Seiko 6105 I've ever seen, and my personal feeling is that the 6105 is the best dive watch Seiko has ever made. 

This is one very cool watch, and I hope you enjoy it. I know I would :thumbsup:


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Griff, however much you paid for it, it doesn't detract from the fact that it's one of the best examples of a Seiko 6105 I've ever seen, and my personal feeling is that the 6105 is the best dive watch Seiko has ever made.
> 
> This is one very cool watch, and I hope you enjoy it. I know I would :thumbsup:


Agreed. And I know personally that this watch has previously changed hands twice for more than Griff paid for it, so I'd say he got a good deal and one which will only gain in value if he holds onto it. I also know another collector who really wanted this watch but was too late and would have happily paid the asking price. Congrats Griff, it's a stunner and the finest I've ever seen or heard of.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Griff said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Self-moderate what?
> ...


Griff, Ill say it again, its a stunning watch, one of the best Ive seen, but, I have my opinion, and its just as valid for me to have an opinion and voice it as anyone else, a 'right' that you more than anyone should understand...Im sorry if its not what you want to hear

I will say this though, Im not exactly new to Seikos myself 

When was I rude? :huh:

Please accept my apologies if I offended you, I hope your right and it is an investment for you, enjoy it...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Deplorable!!!

I think Jot should delete all your posts in this thread

Alternately I will accept it if you read the post above yours 100 times   

But, I'm sure you are wrong on the value of this one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:

I hardly think Duncan is impartial in this matter, but Ill bow out of discussions now...

Again, enjoy it, it is a beautiful watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I just think Duncan is right

Naye bother cock, you just pop off


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> :lol:
> 
> I hardly think Duncan is impartial in this matter, but Ill bow out of discussions now...
> 
> Again, enjoy it, it is a beautiful watch


Jason, not completely impartial, no, as I have owned the watch but I wasn't the one who sold it to Griff. A market value is dictated by what another person is willing to pay. When that has happened several times I think we can fairly establish the market value to be exactly that.

I think we need to draw a clear distinction between a truly original and near NOS example and an "excellent" example. The crescendo in price from one to the other is significant, to say the least. Whereas an excellent example may fetch $500 in today's market, a near mint all original will fetch $1500+ if the right people know about it. This isn't the only example to change hands at this price and above and certainly won't be the last.

Not criticising you in any way but unless you have your finger on the pulse of these really outstanding examples it's easy to be shocked by the price as they change nearly daily.


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Here's a quick pic of the watch we're talking about:










Not your average 6105-8119...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent post being both interesting and informative. Thanks.

Jase.............you dig....budjuice!!!??


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Griff said:


> Excellent post being both interesting and informative. Thanks.
> 
> Jase.............you dig....budjuice!!!??


And all this from a Liverpool fan...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:lol:

Gerrard is a gem


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Griff said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gerrard is a gem


He's the brother I never had.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

outstretchedhands said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Right then, :lol: I was quite happy to let it lie, but as the discussion is ongoing then fine....

Im quite aware of what a market value is, that watch selling twice in a week is not 'market value'

In your two categories of watch above, 'a truly original and near NOS example' and a 'excellent' example, this watch is excellent, why? Because it started life in your hands as a good watch and has been refinished with NOS parts and the case refinished, over the months I have seen your 'WTB' ads on the SCWF for parts, ( and seen what some of them cost you ) that makes it non original in the eyes of a true collector, the 'right people' as you put it, this is not in the category of a NOS watch, its a rebuild, a rebuild of the highest order but is not NOS....

I am well aware of the price differential of a NOS watch to a excellent and have paid the difference in the past...

Duncan, you are a master of marketing, hats off to you, you should do it as a day job, your photos are outstanding, your pre-sale 'look at my nice watch posts' a legendary, youve done it with this, the 6106 and now I see the 6309, lets not forget you are a watch accessory dealer and use these watches in your sales ads..

Like I say, I have no beef with you or your watches, they are superb with no expense spared, but you cant tell me that they are all original near NOS examples like the one or two that have made this sort of money in the past.......

Ive been a member of the SCWF and other fora for a long long time, and there are many people shaking their heads in disbelief at this one....

Anyone can 'create' a watch like this given the parts available for a lot less.........

I remember your SCWF ad ( funny how it didnt sell on there among all those Seiko heads  )and you said you had $xx invested in the watch , I dont doubt you, but the sum of a watches parts and the cost of the work to put them all together does not mean its worh it....

Just my humble opinion of course, you dig Griff


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hhmm, I think Jase made an innocuous comment (without intended or implied malice) and Griff took offence, understandably, he is super proud of his expensive new purchase.

The 6105 is certainly in the spotlight right now, not for obvious reasons IMO, but we have seen it before and next year the spotlight may fall somewhere else.

I have a few Seiko divers and TBH I prefer refurbs, a NOS would be wonderful but a lot of Seikos dials/hands/markers don't age well and I don't like scruffy "originals".

It's the right price for Griff if he paid it and is happy owner.

Lighten up everybody.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Jase just gives his opinion rather than say what the facts are, and it may interest him to know that Foggy has said on TZ that he has seen a few 6105 watches hit the grand level lately


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know what Foggy said... 

Im well aware that some 6105s have reached the 1k level......

What have I got factualy wrong in my assesment above?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Look, good for you, youve bought a superb example of a 6105 and are happy with it....

Enjoy it....Seriously, I had no intention in trying to piss on your chips, Im sorry it escalated, like you say it was just my opinion, nothing more.....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> outstretchedhands said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Hi Jason, you would be right except for one thing, which I've spoken to Mike about on the phone. This watch was all original as far as I'm aware, except for the sapphire glass but the original crystal was present. Mike Newby confused a 6105-8000 with this one when he talked about the NOS bezel, crown and refinishing etc. The case on this one was not refinished by Mike or anyone else. The only thing Mike did to this watch was to replace all the gaskets and install the sapphire crystal. Mike will confirm that for anyone who cares to ask him or he may well post in this thread but either way. An NOS crown was found and Jack at IWW put a new gasket in it but that crown has yet to arrive and is not installed on the watch.

Also, I don't deal watches. I buy them mostly to play with and photograph with my straps. For that I need good examples without too much WABI so I do restore a few in the process and when I'm done with them they get sold, often not at a profit. If they have NOS parts at all those parts will always be listedin the ad when sold. I sold the one above for Â£30 less than I paid for it but it was fun to own and great to photograph, so nay worries.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well Duncan, I thank you at least for saying I would be right about my points as I made them with the information I had at the time regarding parts and finishing etc... I dont think Griff will be as gracious 

Well it seems like there are a few confusing things now, you say above that this one has had nothing done but seals and xtal , but the TZ ad clearly says NOS bezel and insert fitted.....

I also spoke to Mike , yesterday and a few days ago  and he did say that he was confused and got his 6105s mixed up but maintained the Bezel was fitted....

You really could have picked Mike up on his post on the day he made it and not days later



> Also, I don't deal watches.


 I know, I specifically said 'accessory dealer' and I see you also are in partnership with Mike via your website for parts fitting movement swaps and refinishing etc, good luck with that, Mike does great work....

Maybe next time your at Mikes we can discuss this over a cup of Mikes good coffee...


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Well Duncan, I thank you at least for saying I would be right about my points as I made them with the information I had at the time regarding parts and finishing etc... I dont think Griff will be as gracious
> 
> Well it seems like there are a few confusing things now, you say above that this one has had nothing done but seals and xtal , but the TZ ad clearly says NOS bezel and insert fitted.....
> 
> ...


Hi Jason. A good cuppa at Mike's would be very nice!  Not sure why the ad said NOS bezel. It was close to that condition but it was all original. My 6105-8000 has an NOS bezel but not the 6105-8119. Possibly Mike confused Dave, too, as I know Dave speaks to Mike quite often, as well.

Just spoke to Mike on the phone a few mins ago and he said he'd pop in at some point and rectify his post. I told him a while back he was going senile..now maybe he'll believe me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool 

I think we can put this thread to bed now


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It may interest one or two to know I've just had a PM on TZ offering me Â£1200 for the watch

As for being gracious Jase, how about *goodness gracious me* :lol:

I *may* sell the watch when it hits two grand!!!  :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff I'm glad you've had an higher offer, it just means that all 6105 owners are also seeing theirs increase along with yours


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would take the money mate


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you have a beautiful watch there Griff. I wish i'd got my hands on one at some point in the past.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw the ad for this one and even though I know relatively bu**er all about these watches, I was tempted.

Griff, I'm glad you love it and that is all that matters - what you paid for it and whether it was too much or too little is no ones business but your own.

Enjoy it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stanford said:


> I saw the ad for this one and even though I know relatively bu**er all about these watches, I was tempted.
> 
> Griff, I'm glad you love it and that is all that matters - what you paid for it and whether it was too much or too little is no ones business but your own.
> 
> Enjoy it


Your absolutely right Bob,

Griff I am sorry for going on about it, it is non of my business what you paid.

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jase, you are a big man in more ways than one.

God bless mate..............take care


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Griff are we going to get some new pics when it arrives?,i cant get enough of Seikos at the moment.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

griff id take the money. word has it the person who worked his magic on this one has a few more being completed soon so i got told earlier.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't you lot heard of the credit crunch?!?


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> griff id take the money. word has it the person who worked his magic on this one has a few more being completed soon so i got told earlier.


Who, me? I have nothing in the pipeline at the moment. Might get another in some time in the future but I've just accepted a position with a company that is going to take an awful lot of my time and the photography with that particular watch is now done.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

outstretchedhands said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > griff id take the money. word has it the person who worked his magic on this one has a few more being completed soon so i got told earlier.
> ...


I think Jason meant the guy that did the work for you, Duncan


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Toshi said:


> outstretchedhands said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Oh, could be, but I speak to Mike on the phone daily and I don't think he has any incoming. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

P.S.

The watch makes me feel like a dog with two twitchers.....................an it 'aint for sale, even at Â£1200 quid!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

P.P.S.

Time we had a decent thread!!!  h34r:  :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Griff said:


> P.P.S.
> 
> Time we had a decent thread!!!  h34r:  :lol:


Take some pictures, Griff


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Griff said:


> P.S.
> 
> The watch makes me feel like a dog with two twitchers.....................an it 'aint for sale, even at Â£1200 quid!!





Toshi said:


> Take some pictures, Griff


...but not of the dog's twitcher/s







:lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Watch came with the bracelet end links, so I just fitted a Seiko 5 bracelet to it, and I think it looks good


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

That _does_ look good


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love it Griff but for me it looks perfect on the Rhino.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im unsure about seiko divers on bracelets, to me it looks best on a green rhino or its original waffle rubber strap.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

With jason on this. It's either the waffle or a retro rubber 4me. The ends just dont look right imvho


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair enough. We all have preferencies when it comes to straps and bracelets.

I like the end pieces, and they were sent as part of the purchase and said to be the correct ones.

I'm sure I will alternate between the bracelet and straps. I dont like Nato style straps though on watches that sit tall on the wrist, and I like to look at the back of watches quite often. Nato's are a nuisance in that respect


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Not sure if the 6105 ever came with a bracelet option griff? Pretty sure that it was the waffle strap that was the only option.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I haven't said the bracelet end pieces were available from the time the watch was produced.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I prefer a bracelet in hot weather. Not keen on rubber

Here's non metal and non rubber:-


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> I haven't said the bracelet end pieces were available from the time the watch was produced.


Similar situation with the introduction of 'Walts' Ecozilla Zulu Adaptors


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> I dont like Nato style straps though on watches that sit tall on the wrist, and I like to look at the back of watches quite often. Nato's are a nuisance in that respect


I agree, they are too weedy for that watch. I like it on the bracelet. 

One of Roy's rubber oyster straps would look good as well IMO.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff, the only point i was making about your 6105 dude, was that "originally" it was only supplied with the waffle strap. The after market ends and steel bracelet are just that, there aftermarket


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i just prefer to see divers on rubber ,im only just coming around to nato's etc but they only work on certain watches.

mark those rubber oyster's are a very good compromise good shout .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i just prefer to see divers on rubber ,im only just coming around to nato's etc but they only work on certain watches.
> 
> mark those rubber oyster's are a very good compromise good shout .


Yes Jason, they suit Seiko divers (don't suit my slimmer O&W) and are in proportion with the case unlike Nato's.

Here's one of my 7002's.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Griff, the only point i was making about your 6105 dude, was that "originally" it was only supplied with the waffle strap. The after market ends and steel bracelet are just that, there aftermarket


Yes I know............but's that's OK innit? :huh:


----------

